# Avanti?



## Dan0930 (May 28, 2004)

How bad were the avanti shifters? I was thinking of picking up a pair just to get a a old down tube ride I have over to sti. Are they totally unreliable or just barely servicable (ie sora)


----------



## flakey (Feb 8, 2003)

I would avoid the 97 and earlier AVANTI with the integrated thumb/finger lever. The last two years that Campy made Avanti, 98 and 99, they used seperate thumb and finger levers and the same shifting internals as all the other models and was a much better shifter. The 98 and 99 Avanti were basically the same shifter as the Veloce and Mirage just 8 speed.


----------

